# Remote Control for Midi devices?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like some way to select from the different presents in my two midi-controllable Behringer processors (DEQ 2496 and DCX). That way I could select among room curves, system polarity, and late-night compression via remote control, and also do instantaneous AB testing without having to get out of the listening position.

With all the amazing midi stuff out there, I though I'd find something like this, but haven't so far. The best solution I've found so far is using a small midi keyboard such as M-Audio's Oxygen 8 V2, which can send out the necessary "Program Change" codes (which select Behringer presets) programmed to key presses or knobs. Unfortunately, it won't send out "Controller Change" codes (it *is* the controller), which could be used to set the GEQ settings on the DEQ directly without changing whole presets. Behringer also makes a cheap little keyboard, but frankly the slightly more expensive M-Audio looks nicer and may be more programmable as a midi controller.

A better solution IMO would be an infrared receiver programmed to accept typical TV or VCR IR commands and map those to midi Program Change codes. This could probably be done with a few off-the-shelf chips by someone who knows how to design these things. A similar job was done recently for the older (and cooler) Nakamichi tape decks which took a contact-based wired remote. A tiny IR receiver cube can now be plugged into the wired remote jack on the decks, and jumpers inside determine which IR protocol it accepts. This can be used with almost any customizable remote, since they can all be programmed to emit IR signals such as SONY VHS VCR 1,2,3.

Charles Peterson
San Antonio, TX


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Charles, and welcome to the Shack.

I, too, desired something to do the same type of thing. I had at one point considered using a device that would actually spin the wheel on the BFD, but decided that it was too much trouble. 

In the end, I ended up buying a Chase Technologies RLC-1. This is a neat little remote-controlled preamp that Wayne A. Pflughaupt turned me on to. It has nothing to do with the MIDI control, but does allow me to select either the left output of the BFD or the right. I'm thereby able to select between two banks of filters. I do this to be able to select between "2-channel" equalization and "home theater" equalization via remote control. Another nice feature of the Chase is that it allows you to control volume _after_ the BFD, thereby maintaining the input signal level to the BFD. 

If you're at all interested in this path, let me know, and I can elaborate.

Good luck!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Charles!



> This could probably be done with a few off-the-shelf chips by someone who knows how to design these things.
> A similar job was done recently for the older (and cooler) Nakamichi tape decks which took a contact-based wired remote. A tiny IR receiver cube can now be plugged into the wired remote jack on the decks, and jumpers inside determine which IR protocol it accepts. This can be used with almost any customizable remote, since they can all be programmed to emit IR signals such as SONY VHS VCR 1,2,3.


Sounds easy enough, but it looks like the component needs at least a hardwired-remote input? This will be a major sticking point with pro gear. There just isn’t a need for anything remote controlled in most pro environments, hardwired or otherwise.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Wayne!

The Behringers already have the required wired Midi inputs. You use them for computer connection, but they can also be connected to a Midi keyboard or any other "midi controller". All we need is a little box midi controller that would send out "Program Change" midi codes that the Behringers respond to. In wired form, this would be a little keypad that could be installed or tethered in pro installations for quick program changes. Given that Behringer already makes lots of midi controlled components, I was surprised they don't already make something like this. For home users of Behringer and other pro gear for used for signal processing, the box would respond to IR codes and translate them to midi. They could be one-in-the same, the wireless feature could be added to a keypad box at little extra cost. But the cheapest home version wouldn't have to have a keypad, the most expensive part, simply a IR receiver (costing pennies) and a few chips to translate a standard remote control protocol (such as SONY VHS VCR 1,2,3) into MIDI PROGRAM CHANGE 1-64, possibly using the "TV channel" buttons (two button press for each number 01-64), or even just CHANNEL UP and DOWN.

Charles


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Got it. Guess I mentally “checked out” on the MIDI aspect, since I don’t use it and therefore don’t know much about it. So all that’s needed is a MIDI controlled that responds to IR remote control commands, right? 

I guess the problem still gets down to the lack of a need for remote controlling in most pro or even semi-pro environments. Typically the gear is being used hands-on, or in a rack at arm’s length. I don’t hold out much hope for the consumer industry rising to the occasion either – they’ve been shockingly slow responding to the pent-up demand for subwoofer equalization that’s made the BFD such a popular product.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, it may not be that necessary in the pro environment that uses midi. But suppose you had more than one piece of midi-controllable gear hooked up. (I have two, DEQ and DCX). A separate controller could control both at one, allowing you to load the corresponding memories in each one if related changes are required. I also think it's a lot more convenient to make a "Program Change" with a two button press on a keypad than do all the menu-button pressing, knob twirling, display reading and dialog confirming you have to do on the piece of gear itself. A midi remote would be a shortcut to all that for someone who needs to make quick global changes, and who doesn't use an instrument keyboard themselves. Anyway, a small keyboard like the M-Audio Oxygen 8 is here today and it just a little larger than would be needed.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I caught this tidbit on the DCX’s web page:

“Now that remote control is such a hot topic, you’ll be glad that the future-proof ULTRADRIVE PRO software enables single or multi remote control via PC through RS-232 and RS-485 interfaces.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually, I'm disappointed that the DCX is controllable through RS232 or RS485 and not midi like the DEQ. Until you mentioned that, I though both were midi controlled. The advantage of midi control is that it's an open standard and there are tons of available midi controllers. I do not want to have to use a computer, with all of their complications, in my listening room. I'm only comfortable using computers as a temporary diagnostic or setup aid. (Also, I use a computer in another room as a music file server, but that's another story.)

Meanwhile, I have been finding some interesting midi controllers that might work, and people would build custom midi controllers who might be persuaded to do this job (could we get a group order?).

Here's one controller that does something close enough for me, a "Dual Footswitch" controller:

http://www.midisolutions.com/proddfs.htm#

With a device like this, you only need to connect it to two switches and you can then send Program Control messages by closing one or the other. I would use this connected to my QSC ABX box, which uses relays to route a signal (or, in this case, simply a voltage) from the input to one of two outputs under remote control. The QSC ABX box has an infrared remote which allows you to select A, B, or X (which is randomly chosen to be either A or B to allow you to perform blind tests).

This would serve both as a remote controller, and it would allow me to perform blind tests as well, to prove I can hear the difference between two DEQ presets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I've got this working now. It turns out that the regular single "Footswitch Controller" from Midi Solutions can be programmed to send one Midi Program Change on switch closure and other Program Change on switch opening. Exactly what I want. It doesn't say this on the web page for this product:

http://www.midisolutions.com/prodfsw.htm

But John Fast of Midi Solutions emailed me about this change to recently produced models. The System Exclusive code is this:

F0 00 00 50 24 04 pp cc qq F7

Where pp is the program change on switch closure, qq is the program change on switch opening, and cc is the midi channel. You send this midi system exclusive to the Footswitch Controller, and that programs it to send the two different program changes.

I then connected the Footswitch Controller to a QSC ABX box. The line-level connections on the box are balanced, and I short them on the B connector, leave open on the A connector, and connect the "input" (output actually) to the Footswitch Controller.

The QSC ABX has an infrared remote which lets me choose A, B, or X. X is randomly chosen for blind testing. The program changes change the "memory" presents on my Behringer DEQ 2496. They change quickly and smoothly, with a brief two-second message appearing on the Behringer screen when the program change is received. There is no click or anything in the audio itself when a change is made.

The Footswitch Controller could be used with any source that can make or break a low level connection. There are lots of other devices you could get for that if you didn't have an ABX box. For example, there is an X10 low level relay controller.

Charles


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Happy to hear that it worked out for you, Charles. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## artquake (Apr 6, 2008)

What about the following Tool ?

DEQ2496 Remote Software Control 1.2 by Seoman

Have Fun

Best regards
artQuake


----------



## Rogerio Neiva (Oct 22, 2006)

artquake said:


> What about the following Tool ?
> 
> DEQ2496 Remote Software Control 1.2 by Seoman
> 
> ...


Hi, inside the Zip file tehre is no information whatsoever, only the .exe file. Does anyone know where we can get additional information ?

Thank you and regards


----------



## artquake (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Rogerio,
This .exe-file is dedicated to control/load/store the settings of a Behringer DEQ 2496 thru a midi interface incl. screendump. If you own a DEQ i think this proggie will be totally self declaring it's volume of functions.


----------



## Rogerio Neiva (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you. I do own a DEQ2496.

I'll try it.


----------



## grantb5 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not a newbie to HT but I am a newbie here, so I apparently can't post links. You can send arbitrary MIDI messages with the following 20-key keypad: Genovation MiniTerm 900-MIDI. To configure it using the provided software, you simply select a key, then enter the data that you want to send on that key. Then download this to the MiniTerm. When you want to use it, just press the key and viola! 

There is also a discussion going on in the Genovation MiniTerm forum (thread is "MIDI Hack...") where Genovation is entertaining input on what people would like in a standalone purpose built MIDI program changer.

Anyway, good luck. I think the M-Audio Oxygen would have worked, but it would be a bit big! I have one of those too, so I'll look into it.

GB


----------

